# Question about the phone app and proximity



## coredumperror (Mar 23, 2018)

So I have a reservation for a Model 3, and I'm quite excited to eventually be getting it (it's schedule for early next year). I'm currently working with a contractor to get an outlet installed in my carport, for the charger.

And that made me think of something that may be a possible issue. Due to the way my condo complex is laid out, I'm directly above the carport where I park my car. My living room is only 5 or 6 feet above the roof of my car. I'm worried that I might actually be so close that the phone app will keep my door unlocked while I'm in my condo.

Is that something that could actually be a problem?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

coredumperror said:


> So I have a reservation for a Model 3, and I'm quite excited to eventually be getting it (it's schedule for early next year). I'm currently working with a contractor to get an outlet installed in my carport, for the charger.
> 
> And that made me think of something that may be a possible issue. Due to the way my condo complex is laid out, I'm directly above the carport where I park my car. My living room is only 5 or 6 feet above the roof of my car. I'm worried that I might actually be so close that the phone app will keep my door unlocked while I'm in my condo.
> 
> Is that something that could actually be a problem?


I would say yes, it's a problem but there is a solution. You will simply turn off "walk up unlock" which I've heard is actually improved in the latest software version (I don't have it yet), so you're good either way!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I would say yes, it's a problem but there is a solution. You will simply turn off "walk up unlock" which I've heard is actually improved in the latest software version (I don't have it yet), so you're good either way!


It sounds like Tesla has actually removed the "walk up unlock" feature altogether in the latest version of the software. The latest version of the owners manual has also removed the reference to that feature.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> It sounds like Tesla has actually removed the "walk up unlock" feature altogether in the latest version of the software. The latest version of the owners manual has also removed the reference to that feature.


Yeah the word is that they removed it, because it's essentially forced now.


----------



## coredumperror (Mar 23, 2018)

So wait, does that mean you can't turn "walk up unlock" off any more? What implications will that have for me??


----------



## Brett (Aug 1, 2017)

coredumperror said:


> So wait, does that mean you can't turn "walk up unlock" off any more? What implications will that have for me??


Actually, it means you can't turn it *on* anymore. With the latest update there is no option to have the car unlock before you touch the door handle.


----------



## coredumperror (Mar 23, 2018)

Well that seems rather odd. Have they explained why they took that feature away?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

coredumperror said:


> Well that seems rather odd. Have they explained why they took that feature away?


I suspect its from the complaints of the car continuously doing the unlock/lock dance and I'm sure with many people living in townhomes/condos and having their cars sitting unlocked without realizing -- was compelling.


----------



## coredumperror (Mar 23, 2018)

Still seems like something they should make optional... But yeah, if they got complaints about people's cars being broken into because they sat unlocked, like I was afraid mine might, that _would _be a good reason to disable it entirely.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

coredumperror said:


> Still seems like something they should make optional... But yeah, if they got complaints about people's cars being broken into because they sat unlocked, like I was afraid mine might, that _would _be a good reason to disable it entirely.


I was also worried about unnecessary strain on the motor for the folding mirrors. If you wash your car with your phone nearby it's a nightmare


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> was also worried about unnecessary strain on the motor for the folding mirrors.


In 1999, BMW added a folding mirror protection protocol:
If mirrors are folded more than ~10 times during a few minutes,
folding function will be unavailable for some period.
Therefore folding mirror motor strain is not a myth:smile:


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

arnis said:


> In 1999, BMW added a folding mirror protection protocol:
> If mirrors are folded more than ~10 times during a few minutes,
> folding function will be unavailable for some period.
> Therefore folding mirror motor strain is not a myth:smile:


I'm not sure if we have that, but even still 10 times is excessive. Truth by told anything more than 1 time (the time you intend to enter the vehicle) is too many times.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I was also worried about unnecessary strain on the motor for the folding mirrors. If you wash your car with your phone nearby it's a nightmare


Oh my goodness THIS! I'd taken to leaving one of the doors cracked open or popping the frunk just so the car stayed unlocked and mirrors didn't flap around when washing the car.


----------

